# Überlebensrate gefangener Hechte



## M4rius93 (17. Mai 2011)

Da hier auch in anderen Themen wieder über das schonende zurücksetzen/werfen fleißig diskutiert wird, hier mal ein Interessanter Bericht für alle Angler.

Egal ob nun immer C&R oder nur bei untermaßigen, is denke ich mal für jeden Interessant. |wavey:

http://www.asvkrevag.de/PDF%60s/Ster...r%20Hechte.pdf


----------



## Trumfi (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: Überlebensrate gefangener Hechte*

Erstklassiger Bericht.


----------



## dorschwilli 306 (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: Überlebensrate gefangener Hechte*

wieder was dazu gelernt


----------



## e!k (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: Überlebensrate gefangener Hechte*

Recht anstrengend zu lesen, da der Satzbau teilweise etwas umständlich ist und evtl. nicht richtig übersetzt wurde. 
Aber sehr interessant und informativ.


----------



## newplastik (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: Überlebensrate gefangener Hechte*

hallo

das nenne ich mal einen super bericht!
habe auch ne menge dazu gelernt.

lg


----------



## Bobster (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: Überlebensrate gefangener Hechte*

Danke,
ein sehr interessanter Bericht #h


----------



## Seeforellenjäger (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: Überlebensrate gefangener Hechte*

oje, jetzt hab ich en schlechtes gewissen, versuch zwar schon immer meine Fische sehr vorsichtig zu behandeln, aber scheinbar ist ja selbst dann die todesrate noch sehr hoch


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: Überlebensrate gefangener Hechte*

Sehr gut. Und dennoch für die Katz. Der Bericht liefert wieder mal klare Hinweise, warum man auf jegliche Handlandung verzichten sollte (Stichwort "vertikales Hängen"). Wir hatten solche  Berichte schon des öfteren diskutiert. Und erst vor ein paar Tagen hatte hier jemand gefragt, warum er bitte schön einen Kescher mitnehmen solle, er würde ihn eh nicht brauchen. Und andere gaben ihm den Tipp, er solle sich, um den Vorschriften Genüge zu tun, den kleinsten Klappkescher besorgen, den es gibt.

Deswegen denke ich: Diejenigen, die es kapiert haben, nehmen den Kescher. Alle anderen werden auch nach solchen Berichten noch handlanden, wohl weil es besonders "sportlich" ist.


----------



## wokm4n (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: Überlebensrate gefangener Hechte*

Da ist wohl mal allgemeines Umdenken angebracht. Man lernt halt nie aus!


----------



## maesox (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: Überlebensrate gefangener Hechte*

Wenn du nen *groben Gummikescher* meinst, Herr Kohlmeise, schon eher. Also, bitte nicht pauschalisieren#h



Beste Grüße
Matze


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: Überlebensrate gefangener Hechte*



maesox schrieb:


> Wenn du nen *groben Gummikescher* meinst, Herr Kohlmeise, schon eher. Also, bitte nicht pauschalisieren#h


 

Ich wage mal zu behaupten, dass es ein ganz normaler Kescher auch tut, Hauptsache, er ist hinreichend groß. Besser jedenfalls, als den Fisch per Kiemengriff aus dem Wasser zu reißen. Daten habe ich dazu nicht, nur eine Gefühlsache.


----------



## maesox (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: Überlebensrate gefangener Hechte*

In diesem Fall stimme ich dir voll u ganz zu, wobei man den Fisch auch per Kiemengriff "fixieren" kann, um ihn mit der anderen Hand behutsam unterm Bauch zu greifen..


In jedem Fall aber ein klasse Bericht!!!!!!!

Ich nehme nächste Woche an einer Studie teil, die sich unter anderem mit den Mortalitäten der gefangenen Hechte (auch mit entsprechenden Ködern) befasst. Bin gespannt, welche Erkentnisse da gewonnen werden ;-)


----------



## M4rius93 (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: Überlebensrate gefangener Hechte*

Wo liegt eig der Nachteil von nem Nicht gummierten Kescher??(Außer das die Drillinge andauernd im Netz hängen)

Wenn man den Fisch landet ist der Kescher doch gut nass....trozdem verletzt der die Schleimhaut schlimm??

Is nur ne Frage da ich bis jetz mit nem normalen Kescher kescher. |supergri


----------



## jogybaeroldenburg (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: Überlebensrate gefangener Hechte*

Hallo!
Erstmal meine Hochachtung zu diesem Bericht.Ich kann immer wieder nur betonen,wie wichtig das schonende Zurücksetzen der gefangenen Fische ist.Ein kapitaler Hecht hat es einfach verdient,nachdem er uns einen packenden Drill geliefert hat,in sein Element zurückgesetzt zu werden.:k
Wenn mancher nur zur Nahrungsbeschaffung ans Gewässer geht,
sollte er sich diesen Weg sparen und stattdessen nach -Nordsee-essen gehen.#d
Ein freundliches Petri-Heil wünscht allen 
Jürgen aus Oldenburg


----------



## maesox (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: Überlebensrate gefangener Hechte*

Naja, mal abgesehen dass ein schüttelnder Hecht am Ufer, der im Kescher liegt, sich anhand der Haken (außen sowie innen) noch böser verletzen kann, schont ein großer, grober gummierter Kescher schon etwas mehr die Schleimhaut der Fische.

aber wie es Bericht so schön heißt : "am besten gar nicht aus dem Wasser heben"#h


----------



## M4rius93 (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: Überlebensrate gefangener Hechte*

Klar wäre das das Beste..aber ohne Wathose als Uverangler finde ich das ziemlich schwierig. Wenn der Hacken dann noch bescheiden sitzt...

Was ist den eurer Meinung nach das maximum der Gefühle..1 - 2 Min wenn es hart auf hart kommt??

Klar, optimal is hacken raus, beim reinsetzten Foto und nach 30 sek schwimmt er wieder. Nur leider geht es ja nicht immer So schnell.


----------



## Dxlfxn (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: Überlebensrate gefangener Hechte*

Wenn mancher nur zur Nahrungsbeschaffung ans Gewässer geht,sollte er sich diesen Weg sparen und stattdessen nach -Nordsee-essen gehen.

Ich bin mir sicher, das mehr Hechte durch c&r sterben, als durch entnehmen für die Küche. Insbesondere in den Sommermonaten tauchen die ausgedrillten Hechte zwar noch weg , kommen aber bald wieder bauchoben.

Klar, optimal is hacken raus, beim reinsetzten Foto und nach 30 sek schwimmt er wieder. Nur leider geht es ja nicht immer So schnell. 

Warum Foto? Fürs Foto sterben dann die Fische, die eigentlich wieder schwimmen sollen. Wer darauf nicht verzichten kann, soll doch die Fische gleich entnehmen.


----------



## FisherMan66 (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: Überlebensrate gefangener Hechte*

Ich halte es ganz einfach. Den Fisch, den ich entnehmen will, der kommt auch raus aus dem Wasser. Bei allen anderen habe ich es bislang immer hinbekommen, diese nicht aus dem Wasser herausnehmen zu müssen. Gut, mag vom Boot aus etwas einfacher sein.

Ich weiß auf jeden Fall, dass von den Sommer-Trolling Hechten, die releast werden, die meisten nicht überleben.


----------



## Gemini (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: Überlebensrate gefangener Hechte*



Dolfin schrieb:


> Fürs Foto sterben dann die Fische, die eigentlich wieder schwimmen sollen. Wer darauf nicht verzichten kann, soll doch die Fische gleich entnehmen.




Also sterben alle Fische die released werden?


----------



## Jose (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: Überlebensrate gefangener Hechte*



jogybaeroldenburg schrieb:


> ...Ein kapitaler Hecht hat es einfach verdient,nachdem er uns einen packenden Drill geliefert hat,in sein Element zurückgesetzt zu werden.:k



mir muss ein hecht keinen "packenden drill" liefern. ich kriege meine kicks auch so. 
und eine liebevoll und sorgfältig bereitete hechtpastete würdigt so einen fisch auch. brauchst du anders-handelnde nicht verunglimpfen mit deinem armseligen "Nordsee-essen"-qualitätsstandard.



jogybaeroldenburg schrieb:


> Wenn mancher nur zur Nahrungsbeschaffung ans Gewässer geht,
> sollte er sich diesen Weg sparen und stattdessen nach -Nordsee-essen gehen.#d


----------



## FisherMan66 (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: Überlebensrate gefangener Hechte*



Gemini schrieb:


> Also sterben alle Fische die released werden?



Nein, dass wohl nicht. Es ging doch auch um die Foto-Session nach dem Fang.
Selbst wenn man sich bemüht, schnell zu sein mit dem Bild - vielen reicht ja ein Bild aus einer Perspektive nicht, dann ist der Fisch unnötig lange außerhalb des Wassers.

Ich gehe schon über 30 Jahre angeln, aber Bilder von Fischen und ich als Fänger, da gibt es keine 20 Stück von.
Brauche so was nicht zum Vorzeigen - mein S****** ist groß genug


----------



## flor61 (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: Überlebensrate gefangener Hechte*

Hy Jose,

mit der Nordsee-Spruch-Bewertung sprichst Du mir aus dem Herzen.
Ich bin z.B. bekennender C&E-Angler (catch and eat).
Heute habe ich Handlandung machen müsen, da mein Kescher 10m weg lag. Hinterher habe ich mich gefragt, wo hier die schonendere Esox-Behandlung war. Hinterher habe ich mich geärgert und mir versprochen, den Kescher immer am Mann zu haben.

Petri


----------



## PikeHunter_Fabi (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: Überlebensrate gefangener Hechte*

Nur mal so zum Nachdenken:

Wieso zum Teufel sind dann in Holland z.B. oder auch an bestimmten Gewässern, bei denen ich weiß das viel gefangen wird und der Großteil zurückgesetzt wird keine Hechtleichen?|kopfkrat

Gruß Fabi


----------



## Gemini (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: Überlebensrate gefangener Hechte*

@Fisherman66

Passt schon, ich fand nur die zitierte Aussage so pauschal.

Das Thema interessiert mich sehr, ich kenne zur Mortalitätsrate 
auch nur irgendwas von Arlinghaus (wie sollte es anders sein...)

Dass Fotoexzesse und ewig langes rumhantieren nicht förderlich 
sein dürften steht ausser Frage, aber wenn man mal ein paar 
Hechte gefangen hat dauert Handlandung, Haken lösen (insofern 
normal gehakt) und ein schnelles Foto keine 45 Sekunden.

Ich glaube nicht dass so besonders viele meiner zurückgesetzen Hechte 
abnippeln, auch weil ich mein 
Hausgewässer sehr gut kenne und fast jeden Tag dort bin...


----------



## TropicOrange (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: Überlebensrate gefangener Hechte*



jogybaeroldenburg schrieb:


> Hallo!
> Erstmal meine Hochachtung zu diesem Bericht.Ich kann immer wieder nur betonen,wie wichtig das schonende Zurücksetzen der gefangenen Fische ist.Ein kapitaler Hecht hat es einfach verdient,nachdem er uns einen packenden Drill geliefert hat,in sein Element zurückgesetzt zu werden.:k
> Wenn mancher nur zur Nahrungsbeschaffung ans Gewässer geht,
> sollte er sich diesen Weg sparen und stattdessen nach -Nordsee-essen gehen.#d


 

Diejenigen, die nur aus Jux und Dollerei Fische fangen wollen, sollten viel eher zuhause bleiben. Wenn sie nämlich Fischbestände nachhaltig und dauerhaft schonen wollen, ist das Sinnvollste, sie gleich gänzlich in Ruhe zu lassen. Die unsägliche Fotofischerei stellt für Tiere eine Qual in enormem Ausmaß dar. Oftmals mit bleibenden Schäden, wie in dem Bericht gut dargelegt wurde.

Nur weil ein Fisch eine bestimmte Größe oder ein gewisses Alter erreicht hat, ist das für mich kein Kriterium, ihn wieder zurück zu setzen. Durch die Entnahme eines großen Fisches können mehrere Kleinere sein Revier einnehmen. Dies sorgt für eine gute Durchmischung des Genpools. 


Die Verfechter der Catch & Release Methode sollten sich einmal fragen, wer sie überhaupt sind, dass sie einem Wirbeltier nur für ihren Spaß Schmerzen und Qual zufügen. Wenn ich angeln gehe steht neben dem Genuss der Natur die Nahrungsgewinnung an zweiter Stelle. Dabei respektiere ich den gefangenen Fisch als Geschöpf und versuche, sämtliche unnötigen Leiden von ihm fern zu halten. Dazu gehört auch, dass Fotos von lebenden Fischen in widernatürlichen Positionen absolut unnötig sind und deshalb vermieden werden.


Meine Meinung kommt übrigens nicht von ungefähr, da ich einige teilweise promovierte Biologen zu meinem Freundeskreis zähle und mit ein paar von ihnen sogar angeln gehe. Sie sehen die Lage ebenso wie ich.

Vielleicht sollte man die immer größer werdende Zahl der Angler ein wenig einschränken, indem man die Fischerprüfung schwieriger gestaltet. Wer angeln gehen will, sollte sich schon ernsthaft mit der Materie auseinander gesetzt haben und sich nicht nur im Halbschlaf durch den Fischerkurs und danach mit Ach und Krach durch die Prüfung gequält haben........


----------



## FisherMan66 (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: Überlebensrate gefangener Hechte*



PikeHunter_Fabi schrieb:


> Nur mal so zum Nachdenken:
> 
> Wieso zum Teufel sind dann in Holland z.B. oder auch an bestimmten Gewässern, bei denen ich weiß das viel gefangen wird und der Großteil zurückgesetzt wird keine Hechtleichen?|kopfkrat
> 
> Gruß Fabi



Dort wird es nicht weniger Hechtleichen geben als hier auch - da braucht man nicht groß rüber Nachdenken.

So long...


----------



## gründler (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: Überlebensrate gefangener Hechte*

C&R die 60.000 te... Klappe bitte..... ruhe aufnahme läuft.

Langsam nervt es nur noch ab,jede 3-4 Wochen aufs neue.... Jahr für Jahr..... besonders diese ewige Hetze von Gutmenschen kotzt nur noch an.


----------



## HH-PikeHunter (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: Überlebensrate gefangener Hechte*



gründler schrieb:


> C&R die 60.000 te... Klappe bitte..... ruhe aufnahme läuft.
> 
> Langsam nervt es nur noch ab,jede 3-4 Wochen aufs neue.... Jahr für Jahr..... besonders diese ewige Hetze von Gutmenschen kotzt nur noch an.



so etwas in der richtung wollte ich auch grade schreiben...


----------



## Rhxnxr (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: Überlebensrate gefangener Hechte*



FisherMan66 schrieb:


> Nein, dass wohl nicht. Es ging doch auch um die Foto-Session nach dem Fang.
> Selbst wenn man sich bemüht, schnell zu sein mit dem Bild - vielen reicht ja ein Bild aus einer Perspektive nicht, dann ist der Fisch unnötig lange außerhalb des Wassers.
> 
> Ich gehe schon über 30 Jahre angeln, aber Bilder von Fischen und ich als Fänger, da gibt es keine 20 Stück von.
> Brauche so was nicht zum Vorzeigen - mein S****** ist groß genug



Tja, so ist das wohl und schön das es auch mal angesprochen wird|good:.
Der Fotowahn heutzutage ist teilweise schon abartig. nix gegen ein, zwei Pics von besonderen oder kapitalen Fängen. Aber einem Fisch der sowieso wieder zurück geht, sollte man den Stress, den er ausserhalb seines Elements zweifellos erleidet, doch nach Möglichkeit ersparen.


----------



## Acharaigas (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: Überlebensrate gefangener Hechte*

ein paar hier wissen anscheinend nicht so recht was sie da schreiben.

hechte überleben meist das zurücksetzen, vorausgesetzt die handhabung war relativ schonend und ein großer fische wurde nicht vertikal hochgehoben.

hab vor zig jahren (locker 15) einem freund in tschechien geholfen seinen sehr großen gartenteich mit hechten aus der elbe zu besetzen. da nur mit fahrrad und zu fuß unterwegs wurden die fische in einem netz transportiert. teilweise waren sie minutenlang außerhalb des wassers. größenordnung 50 bis 65 cm, etwa 10 stück. ALLE!!! haben überlebt, es gab keinen einzigen fisch, der starb. dies wurde im laufe der jahre mit weiteren hechten wiederholt und immer das gleiche ergebnis. der nachbesatz war notwendig da der besitzer sich hin und wieder einen rausgefangen hat für die pfanne. die fische waren immer in topverfassung, teilweise mit frischen fisch im magen. er hat keinen einzigen toten hecht im teich gehabt.

gerade kleinere hechte sind wahnsinnig robust. zumindest wenn sie mit kunstköder gefangen wurden und nicht tief hingen, also nicht bluteten. 

sterblichkeit bei exoiden resultiert nach dem zurücksetzen zum größten teil aus unsachgemäßer handhabung. leider gibt es immer noch genügend honks am wasser, die fische mit dem handtuch anfassen und dann zurück schmeißen. dass solche fische schlechte überlebenschancen haben ist klar. oder zurückgesetzte fische, die bluten. genauso fische aus großen tiefen und im hochsommer nach langem drill und anschließend zu langem aufenthalt außerhalb des wassers, außer das gewässer ist recht kühl und sauerstoffreich wie gebirgsseen u.ä. da ist die mortalität auch im hochsommer eher niedrig. 

reines c&r bringt nichts, man muss schon mal den ein oder anderen fisch abschlagen. aber zu behaupten, dass der großteil stirbt ist schwachsinn und auch eine fehldeutung des textes.


----------



## ulf (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: Überlebensrate gefangener Hechte*

Hallo

Den Bericht finde ich zwar gut, aber das hätte man auch auf einer Seite schreiben können. Die recht langatmige Schreibe war schon anstrengend zu lesen. 
Gut fand ich, daß er das mit dem Griff unter die Kiemendeckel mal geschrieben hat. Ich bin bestimmt kein Hechprofi, aber die zwei, die bis jetzt mit nach Hause gekommen sind, habe ich nach dem Schlachten mal am Kiemendeckel angehoben. Wie das knirscht, kann das nicht gut sein, wenn der Fisch zurück gesetzt werden soll. Somit ist der Kescher immer dabei. 

Gruß Ulf


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: Überlebensrate gefangener Hechte*

Wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe, war das ein Bericht aus einem Angelmagazin von einem Angler - nicht von einem Wissenschaftler..

So weit so gut....

Viele Angler haben ihre Lieblingsfische und kennen sich damit dann oft auch sehr gut aus..

Zur Mortalitätsrate bei releasten Hechten werden jedoch nur Vermutungen und keinerlei Zahlen und Fakten geäußert.

Das "tschechische Beispiel" von Acharaigas oder dass in Holland nicht massenhaft tote zurückgesetzte Hechte angespült werden, macht mich zumindest nachdenklich.

Grundsätzliches Entnehmen kann dabei für ein Gewässer genauso gut oder schädlich sein wie grundsätzliches zurücksetzen - das ist wohl was, was die Hardcore-Verfechter beider Fraktionen nie lernen werden. 
Je nach Bestand, Zustand, Futteraufkommen, Alterspyramide etc in einem Gewässer kann Entnahme sinnvoller sein als zurücksetzen oder zurücksetzen sinnvoller als Entnahme. 

Da ist weder dem einen, der rechtmäßig seinen Küchenfisch entnimmt etwas vorzuwerfen, noch demjenigen, der einen Hecht wieder zurücksetzt, solange man nicht die Bedingungen vor Ort genau kennt (sinnlose gesetzliche Regelungen wie oft in Deutschland mal aussen vor gelassen).. 

Auch wenn viel nachvollziehbares in dem Artikel steht, kommt es mir persönlich so vor, als ob da jemand seinen "Liebling(sfisch)" besonders schützen will.. 

Bei Karpfentackledealern in England kriegst Du ja für das releasen der Karpfen neben Abhakmatten etc. schon eine halbe Medizinausrüstung zu kaufen. Und jeder Karpfen wahrscheinlich noch Streicheleinheiten und nen Kuss vor dem zurücksetzen.

Nun gut, nicht mein Spiel.. Aber wer wäre ich, anderen vorzuschreiben, wie sie zu angeln haben?

Das hier das Wort "Fotoangler" ins Spiel gebracht wurde, sollte allerdings einige zum nachdenken bringen. Es ist eine wohl allgemein unbestrittene Tatsache, dass sich das Angeln verändert hat - auch und gerade seit es digitale Fotos gibt. 
Zu Zeiten als die Entwicklung eines Fotos oder Dias noch richtig Geld gekostet hat, war die Zahl der "fotografierenden Angler" doch deutlich geringer als heute.

Dazu kommt, dass über die Anglerpresse über die Jahre auch ein gewisser "Fotostil" Einzug gehalten hat, der Fische möglichst gut präsentieren soll. Das bedingt dann bei einigen ein in meinen Augen teilweise unnötig langes hantieren mit dem Fisch beim Fotografieren.

Wer aber als "Normalangler" einen guten Hecht fängt, diesen (aus welchen Gründen auch immer) zurücksetzt und da ein Erinnerungsfoto schiessen will, ist eben nicht grundsätzlich gleich ein zu verdammender "Fotoangler" - das ist die übliche "Schwarz-Weiss-Malerei" mancher Verbände, die in Anglern eher eine Gefahr sehen, denn als Schützer und Wächter der Gewässer - nun gut, anderes Thema..

Ich gestehe auch jedem Angler sein persönliches Erinnerungsfoto zu. Es sollte sich aber eben jeder Angler auch überlegen, wie und wie lange er dazu mit einem Fisch hantieren muss. 

Wer sich nicht als "Profi" darstellen will, weil er unbedingt auf Internetseiten gut vertreten sein will oder er für Anglermagazine unbedingt ein Titelbild produzieren muss, der wird sich zwar sicher über ein gelungenes Foto auch freuen. 

Aber auch nicht allzu traurig sein, wnn man ein Foto nicht zu hundert Prozent vom Bildausschnitt her "komponiert" wurde, die Beleuchtung nicht jedes Detail erkennen oder die Tiefenschärfe zu wünschen über lässt.

Sondern für den wird dann trotz eines vielleicht nicht "optimalen" Fotos, weil man den Fisch schnellstmöglich zurücksetzen wollte, das Erlebnis als solches sicherlich wichtig genug sein, um eben ein nicht so tolles Foto als Erinnerung zu akzeptieren.

Wie (fast) immer beim Angeln sollte man da die moralisch/ethische Keule nicht immer gleich unbedingt schwingen. Es geht ja schliesslich nur um Fische, nicht um Menschenleben. Angler tun genug für die Gewässer, die ohne Angler in vielen Fällen schon biologisch tot wären, dass das Angeln als solches ein ausreichend vernünftiger und sinnvoller Grund ist zum angeln..

Die meisten Angler gehen zudem relativ verantwortungsvoll mit Natur und Kretaur um. Was nichts an schwarzen Schafen ändert. Es wird immer Angler geben, die "nur" für ein gutes Foto einen Fisch unnötig lange leiden lassen werden.

Und es wird immer die große Mehrzahl der Angler sein, die auch beim fotografieren im Rahmen der eigenen Verantwortung gegenüber Natur und Kreatur vernünftig mit dem Fisch umgehen.

Es wird immer die geben, welche für jeden Extrafall ein eigenes Gesetz brauchen, da sie zu selbständigen Denken nicht mehr in der Lage sind. 

Und immer die, die gut genug wissen, wie man sich vernünftig zu verhalten hat.

Daran werden weder solche Artikel was ändern, noch wissenschaftliche Untersuchungen oder Gesetze. 

Respekt und Anstand (allgemein wie im Besonderen vor Natur und Kreatur) kriegt man in der Kinderstube mit - oder eben nicht. 

Keinesfalls aber mit moralisierenden Veröffentlichungen oder Gesetzen, an die sich schwarze Schafe eh nicht halten..


----------



## grazy04 (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: Überlebensrate gefangener Hechte*

sehr gut geschrieben Thomas!!!! |good:

Wer als Angler mit dem Fisch sinnvoll umgeht und seinen gesunden (!!) Menschenverstand einschaltet wie man es von zivilisierten Mitteleuropäern verlangen kann sollte schnell selber dahinter kommen das es immer 2 Seiten einer Medaille gibt. Und leider kann man es beiden Seiten nicht recht machen. Also wird immer einer sagen so ist besser, der andere neeee sooo ist´s besser...... 


Ich persönlich bekomme deutlich mehr Kopfschmerzen wenn ich lesen muss: "geh nach Nordsee essen" das zeugt von gleich mehreren Problemen! |kopfkrat #d


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: Überlebensrate gefangener Hechte*

Danke fürs Lob - freut mich ja auch mal ;-))


----------



## M4rius93 (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: Überlebensrate gefangener Hechte*

Wollte mit dem Bericht auck keinen Angreifen, egal ob C&R oder C&E.

Dachte nur der Bericht ist für alle Angler interssant. 
Und ein schnelles Fote ist auch ok. Unser Vereinssee ist nicht groß, kannste in 30 min einmal rumlaufen. Es wird viel C&R betrieben, und es schwimmen keine Hechtleichen rum. Klar heißt das nicht, dass alle überleben. :c

Aber was will man machen wenn man einen 40er Schniepel fängt. Er wird schonend zurückgesetzt, wenn er gut aussieht.

Diskutiert lieber über den Bericht anstatt euch wieder hier so lange zu beschipfen bis ein MOD kommt und den Trööt dicht macht, das wäre schade ums Thema.


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: Überlebensrate gefangener Hechte*



> Dachte nur der Bericht ist für alle Angler interssant


Ist er auch!



> Diskutiert lieber über den Bericht anstatt euch wieder hier so lange zu beschipfen bis ein MOD kommt und den Trööt dicht macht, das wäre schade ums Thema.


Das wird schon werden....


----------



## Der-Graf (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: Überlebensrate gefangener Hechte*

Generell ein durchaus lesenswerter Bericht, der davon zeugt, dass der Autor sich Gedanken gemacht hat. Was die Empfindlichkeit der Kiemen, der inneren Organe, etc. angeht, sollte es eigentlich jeden Menschen möglich sein, sich die eventuellen Schäden durch falsche Handhabung auszumalen. Dazu hätte es dieses Berichtes nicht bedurft. Allerdings kann es auch nicht schaden, denn der eine oder andere Angler vergisst es schon mal, den entscheidenden Schritt weiter zu denken.

Was mich an diesem Artikel ein wenig stört: Der Autor sagt zwar, dass er keine genauen (überprüfbaren) Zahlen vorlegen kann, die seine Aussagen stützen, dennoch vermittelt er den Eindruck, dass es sich hierbei um eine mehr oder weniger wissenschaftliche Arbeit handelt, indem er z.B. mehrfach betont, dass er beruftlich mit den Esox zu tun hat. Für eine wissenschaftliche Arbeit fehlt es aber an Studien, Belegen, usw., weshalb es sich tatsächlich "lediglich" um einen Erfahrungs- und Gedankenbericht eines erfahrenen Anglers handelt. Damit will ich den Artikel nicht schlecht machen. Die gezogenen Schlüsse sind es sicherlich wert, sie zumindest zu überdenken. Lediglich die Art der Darstellung hat einen komischen Beigeschmack...


----------



## DerAndi (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: Überlebensrate gefangener Hechte*

Also der Bericht ist schon sehr aufschlussreich, auch wenn dort einige Fakten an den Tag kommen die man gut nachvollziehen kann wenn ich manche Landungen sehe am Wasser. Ich werde ausgelecht wenn ich mit nem Boga Grip und nassen Vinylhandschuh an der anderen Hand nen Fisch release. Aber der Vorteil von Vinyl ist eben dass der Reibungswiderstand im nassen zusatand noch extrem geringer ist als die der Haut. Also nix gegen C&R, aber dennoch will die Pfanne jefüllt werden


----------



## Zoddl (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: Überlebensrate gefangener Hechte*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe, war das ein Bericht aus einem Angelmagazin von einem Angler - nicht von einem Wissenschaftler..


Der gute ist Fischereibiologe, Aufseher, Züchter und Gewässerwart(??). Also mit nützlicher Praxiserfahrung gesegnet, statt dem theoretischen Verständnisses eines Wissenschaftlers. Für mich damit glaubwürdiger...



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Viele Angler haben ihre Lieblingsfische und kennen sich damit dann oft auch sehr gut aus..
> 
> Zur Mortalitätsrate bei releasten Hechten werden jedoch nur Vermutungen und keinerlei Zahlen und Fakten geäußert.
> 
> Das "tschechische Beispiel" von Acharaigas oder dass in Holland nicht massenhaft tote zurückgesetzte Hechte angespült werden, macht mich zumindest nachdenklich.


In Relation zu den tatsächlich verendeten Fischen sind am DEK nach der Löschaktion auch nur "wenige" Fische angespült worden. Der Hauptteil der Fischleichen liegt aber auf dem Grund. 
Das war bei uns vor zwei Jahren nicht anders, als hier die Fische erstickt sind. Massenweise Fischleichen am Grund, aber im Verhältnis dazu nur einige wenige Kadaver an der Oberfläche.



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Bei Karpfentackledealern in England kriegst Du ja für das releasen der Karpfen neben Abhakmatten etc. schon eine halbe Medizinausrüstung zu kaufen. Und jeder Karpfen wahrscheinlich noch Streicheleinheiten und nen Kuss vor dem zurücksetzen.


Der Vergleich hinkt etwas zu den Verletzungsgefahren die im Bericht genannt werden. Also vertikales Halten ohne Stütze mit Kiemengriff oder der punktuell eingedrückte Bauch. Dem sind Karpfen in der Regel nicht ausgesetzt. 

Der Bericht ist einer von wenigen, der tatsächlich mal von praktischem Interesse und Nutzen für Angler ist. Für mich sind hier zwei "Problemgebiete" interessant:
- Wie geht man tatsächlich korrekt mit dem Fisch um, wenn man diesen Releasen möchte? Diese Frage beantwortet mir kein Angelmagazin oder Angler begründet.
- Bei welchem Fehler, der mir beim Umgang mit dem Fisch passiert ist, "lohnt" das Releasen nicht mehr? Oder anders formuliert, vergammelt der Fisch auf dem Gewässergrund oder lass ich ihn sinnvoller in Weisswein - Dillsauce schwimmen?


----------



## Der-Graf (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: Überlebensrate gefangener Hechte*

@Zoddl: Natürlich hat der Mann ne Menge Praxiserfahrung, sowohl durch seinen Beruf, als auch durch sein Hobby. (Zumindest stellt es der Bericht so dar...) Allerdings hast du, glaube ich, eine etwas falsche Idee vom Begriff "Wissenschaftler". Dabei handelt es sich nicht unbedingt um Grauhaarige mit Lesebrille in der Bibliothek oder um Weißkittel im Labor. Vielmehr können Wissenschaftler auch sehr praxisnah arbeiten, draußen im Freien und im konkreten Fall dann Mit Angel und Köder am Wasser.  Soweit ließe sich der Autor sogar als Wissenschaftler bezeichnen. Allerdings fehlt es an belegbaren Fakten und Statistiken, um diesen Artikel als wissenschaftlich zu bezeichnen. Vielmehr handelt es sich hierbei um einen Erfahrungsbericht, gespickt mit einer Vielzahl an Mutmaßungen, die aber zugebenermaßen durchaus zutreffend sein können, wenn auch nicht zwingend alle zutreffend sind...

PS: Nicht, dass hier ein falscher Eindruck erweckt wird - ich finde den Artikel im Kern sinnvoll und wichtig für alle Angler, die evtl. zu kurzsichtig denken und einen entsprechend mangelhaften Umgang mit Fischen betreiben. Nur sollte man eben im Hinterkopf behalten, dass es sicherlich noch andere "Wahrheiten" gibt, die in dem Artikel nicht beschrieben werden.

PPS: Es gab schon einmal eine Studie, die in die selbe Richtung geht, allerdings hier mit Zandern und einer etwas anderen (evtl. wissenschaftlicheren?) Herangehensweise: "Die Sterblichkeit untermaßiger Zander nach dem Fang":http://www.raubfisch-xxl.de/die-sterblichkeit-untermassiger-zander-nach-dem-fang-2.html Wie aussagekräftig das ganze ist, muss jeder für sich entscheiden...


----------



## Ralle 24 (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: Überlebensrate gefangener Hechte*



Zoddl schrieb:


> - Wie geht man tatsächlich korrekt mit dem Fisch um, wenn man diesen Releasen möchte? Diese Frage beantwortet mir kein Angelmagazin oder Angler begründet.
> 
> - Bei welchem Fehler, der mir beim Umgang mit dem Fisch passiert ist, "lohnt" das Releasen nicht mehr? Oder anders formuliert, vergammelt der Fisch auf dem Gewässergrund oder lass ich ihn sinnvoller in Weisswein - Dillsauce schwimmen?



Frage 1 wird in dem Bericht klar beantwortet, sagt einem aber auch der gesunde Menschenverstand. 

Wenn möglich im Wasser abhaken.

Frage 2 lässt sich genauso beantworten. Jedes hantieren mit dem Fisch kann nicht gesund sein. Also nur aus dem Wasser nehmen, wenn man den Fisch in der Pfanne sehen will.


Soweit die Theorie und was sich jeder eigentlich selbst denken kann.



Ich mach das natürlich auch nicht so konsequent.

Fotos von releasten Fischen gibts nur, wenn ein zweiter Mann dabei ist, der die Fotos macht. Dauert sonst einfach zu lange.

Ist es kein besonderer Fisch, gibts nur Fotos vom Drill und im Wasser, wenn überhaupt.

Besondere Fische, oder wenn das abhaken nicht im Wasser möglich ist, werden mit einem Gummikescher rausgeholt und schnellstmöglich der Haken entfernt. Das evtl. Foto dauert max, vier, fünf Sekunden.

Der Fisch wird so lange im Wasser gestützt, bis er sich aus eigener Kraft aus den Händen befreien kann. Schafft er das innerhalb von 10 Minuten nicht, Kopf ab. 

Wer´s anders macht, auch gut. Läuft unter Eigenverantwortung. Ich bin für die Fisch verantwortlich, die ich fange. Ich mache bestimmt nicht immer alles perfekt, aber ich bin auch nicht dafür verantwortlich, was andere machen.

Nachtrag: Für mein eigenes Verhalten brauch ich auch keine Wissenschaft


----------



## daci7 (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: Überlebensrate gefangener Hechte*



Der-Graf schrieb:


> [...] Allerdings fehlt es an belegbaren Fakten  und Statistiken, um diesen Artikel als wissenschaftlich zu bezeichnen.  Vielmehr handelt es sich hierbei um einen Erfahrungsbericht, gespickt  mit einer Vielzahl an Mutmaßungen, die aber zugebenermaßen durchaus  zutreffend sein können, wenn auch nicht zwingend alle zutreffend sind...


Genau das nennt man auch Populärwissenschaft oder Pseudowissenschaft  
Ein netter Bericht, aber mit wenig Aussagekraft und KEINEN neuen Erkenntnissen.




Zoddl schrieb:


> Der gute ist Fischereibiologe, Aufseher, Züchter und Gewässerwart(??). Also mit nützlicher Praxiserfahrung gesegnet, statt dem theoretischen Verständnisses eines Wissenschaftlers. Für mich damit glaubwürdiger...


Wo steht das denn, hab ich nicht gefunden. Der Autor (Rod Ramsell) ist soweit ich das gefunden habe "Fisheries Specialist" im Department od natural Ressources in MN. Soweit so schön, aber Fischerei Spezialist oder auch Experte kann sich jeder nennen 
Falls ich hier jemandem Unrecht tuhe, bitte korrigiert mich!


----------



## Der-Graf (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: Überlebensrate gefangener Hechte*

Im zweiten Absatz steht, dass er Züchter ist und im Gewässermanagement tätig.


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: Überlebensrate gefangener Hechte*

Auch wenn ich selber schrieb, dass da keine wissenschaftliche Ansätze für mich drinstecken, sollte man dennoch den Praktiker gegenüber dem Wissenschaftler nicht von vorneherein abqualifizieren.

Zum Thema Wissenschaft und Doktortitel wurde ja in den letzten Wochen genug veröffentlicht.

Und für die Wissenschaft war die Erde über Jahrhunderte ne Scheibe und viele Wissenschaftler verstehen heute noch Einsteins Ansätze nicht ansatzweise (geschweige denn ich..)........

Und wenn Nichtwissenschaftler mit belegbarem Zahlenmaterial aufwarten wkönnen, nehme ich die genauso ernst wie die von Wissenschaftlern - Nur genau das fehlt mir da halt, die belegbaren Zahlen..

Wenngleich viele der Vermutungen im Artikel sicherlich logisch nachvollziehbar sind.



> Ich bin für die Fisch verantwortlich, die ich fange. Ich mache bestimmt nicht immer alles perfekt, aber ich bin auch nicht dafür verantwortlich, was andere machen.
> 
> Nachtrag: Für mein eigenes Verhalten brauch ich auch keine Wissenschaft


So isses....


----------



## daci7 (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: Überlebensrate gefangener Hechte*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Auch wenn ich selber schrieb, dass da keine wissenschaftliche Ansätze für mich drinstecken, sollte man dennoch den Praktiker gegenüber dem Wissenschaftler nicht von vorneherein abqualifizieren.



Das ist wohl ein wenig falsch rüber gekommen, das wollt ich garnicht machen. 
Trotzdem bin ich immer ein wenig skeptisch, wenn Leute sich Experten nennen und zu einem heiß diskutierten Thema einen Bericht schreiben, der keinerlei Fakten enthält.
Die Quintessenz, dass jeder der Fische releast dies möglichst im Wasser bzw. möglichst schonend machen sollte ist dochauch keine neue, oder?
#h


----------



## DerJonsen (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: Überlebensrate gefangener Hechte*

Interessanter Bericht und auch interessante Meinungen hierzu...#h

Wir angeln auch häufig an einem kleinen Privatweiher mit sehr gutem Hechtbestand... Die Hechte hüpfen zu 90% wieder ins Wasser (irgendwie unglücklich für den Kochtopfler...) und es wurde seltenst mal ein verendetes Tier gefunden...ganz anders bei Zandern übrigens, hier wurde die Erfahrung gemacht, dass die lange nicht so robust sind.

Ein wenig gesunder Menschenverstand, wie hier schon mehrmals beschrieben, hilft enorm... Einen Hecht am Hals aus dem Wasser zu heben, je nach Möglichkeit und Größe, der im Wasser abgehakt wird, kurz rausgehoben für Foto und released wird, stirbt m.E. zu min 95% nicht. Der Haken sollte dabei noch nicht zum Waidloch rausschauen und idealerweise nicht irgendwo in den Kiemen hängen....Das sind wilde Tiere, und einen Barsch hinunterzuwürgen kann u.U. auch unangenhem sein, könnte ich mir jedenfalls vorstellen...

Was ich übrigens auch enorm wichtig finde, ist die Dauer des Drills.... Für mich persönlich stellt der Drill nur einen Bruchteil des Spasses dar, bzw. glaube ich mein Adrenalinausstoß ist bei einem kruzen Drill genauso wie bei einem längeren, von daher ist mein Equip recht grob gehalten und nen HEchtdrill über einer Minute ist eher die Seltenheit (dies bei eigtl. allen Exemplaren bis 90 cm, Flusshechte kann ich da nicht einschätzen...). Jeder wie er möchte aber ich glaube es ist ziemlich schädlich, dem Tier jeden Funken Energie zu rauben und dann wieder reinzusetzen...

Ausserdem macht einfach, wie bei fast Allem, die Menge das Gift. Ein Foto ist kein Problem, auch zwei oder drei wenns eben nicht mehrere Minuten dauert. Ellenlange Fotosession mit mehreren Blickwinkeln, den Fisch nochmal ins Netz zurück da die Sonne noch nicht ideal steht und dann nächste Session ist natürlich eher weniger ratsam  genausowenig wie auf den Dreck werfen, sich schön panieren lassen und dann zurücksetzen könnte ich mir auch schädlich für die Schleimhaut vorstellen. Um nur zwei Beispiele zu nennen und hoffentlich ohne dabei jemandem an den Karren zu fahren... :m


----------



## stroffel (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: Überlebensrate gefangener Hechte*

Allein die Tatsache, dass der Bericht zu dieser Disskussion geführt hat ist doch schon ein Erfolg. Es muss auch C&R-lern bewusst sein dass sie Fische töten, auch wenn sie das gar nicht wollen.
Eine Zahl oder zumindest eine Spanne der Sterblichkeitsquote (10%?; 50%?; 90%?) fände ich allerdings auch interessant. Es ist zwar klar, dass es keine feste Zahl geben kann, die immer gültig ist. Aber ganz ohne Fakten lässt sich nur schwer diskutieren.
Um aus der Tatsache, dass keine toten Fische auf der Oberfläche schwimmen, zu schließen, dass es keine toten Fische gibt/gab, fehlen allerdings auch jedliche Fakten.


----------



## Zoddl (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: Überlebensrate gefangener Hechte*

@Ralle
Ne Wissenschaft wollte ich aus der ganzen Sache auch nicht machen. Meine bisherige und auch weitere Vorgehensweise lässt sich mit "im Zweifelsfall kommt der Fisch aufn Teller!" beschreiben.
Ich gehe in allererster Linie erstmal mit mir so schonend wie möglich um, denn wenn ich mich aufn Arxxx lege, dann der Fisch ebenfalls. Ist für uns beide nicht gesund. 
Bedeutet in der Praxis, das hakenlösen findet zu 80% ausserhalb des Wassers statt (Flussangler) und releasen mit Unterstützung ist eben nur an geeigneten Stellen möglich. Im Zweifelsfall...

[klitzekleine Ironie]
Vergleiche ich die Zahl der Fische, die ich mit "gutem Gewissen" release mit denen von auf Video gezeigten Autoren oder Profianglern... dann bin ich entweder Grobmotoriker oder einige Leute gewissenlos!?
[/klitzekleine Ironie]

@Graf
Die Sache mit den Fakten und Zahlen wäre tatsächlich interessant... aber praktisch kaum möglich. Um verlässliche Zahlen zu haben, müsste man einige Hechte in einem abgeschlossenem natürlichem Areal haben und diese in allen möglichen Varianten behandeln. Kescher, Kiemengriff, Boga-Grip... tief gehakt, spitz gehakt... im Wasser abgehakt, auf den Boden gelegt, kurzer Landgang, längerer Landgang.... das ganze am besten noch mit Hechten jeweils unterschiedlicher Grösse....  Alles andere führt dann nur wieder zu Diskussionen um mögliche Ausnahmen in Fällen, die nicht durch Fakt oder Zahl erfasst wurden.
Das gibt gut Arbeitsplätze für einen längeren Zeitraum und kostet ordentlich Kohle.
Damit bleiben (hoffentlich objektive) Beobachtungen von praxisnahen Leuten in den meisten Fällen die einzigen "Fakten und Zahlen", auf die man zurückgreifen kann.


----------



## Ralle 24 (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: Überlebensrate gefangener Hechte*

@Udo

Bei den meisten Fischen reichen wesentlich kürzere Zeiten. 
Ich hab aber auch schon Fische gehabt, die die 10 Minuten erreicht haben, und die stufe ich dann als nicht mehr lebensfähig ein. 
Der letzte Großhecht in Holland durfte sogar fast 15 Minuten ausruhen und wäre nicht releast worden, wenn das in NL nicht Pflicht gewesen wäre.

Mir reicht das auch nicht, wenn sie aus den Händen schwimmen, sondern die müssen sich schon mit einem kräftigen Schlag befreien. Erst dann bin ich sicher, dass sie überleben. 

Aber wie gesagt, dass muss jeder selbst wissen.


----------



## M4rius93 (19. Mai 2011)

*AW: Überlebensrate gefangener Hechte*

Heute wieder am See gewesen. Hab an der gleichen Stelle wie vor ein Paar Tagen einen kleinen Hecht drangehabt. (Leider Ausgeschlitzt) War der gleich Köder und die Größe würde auch passen.

Dann einen anderen Petriejünger getroffen: Er berichtete von einem 40er Hecht an der selben Stelle auf Köfi^^.

Klar kann auch sein, dass der Verein kleine Hechte eingesetzt har, glaube aber eher, das der Bursche zäher als gedacht ist. 

Kann es sein, das der in 5 Tagen 3 ma an den Hacken geht, ohne, dass es ihm den Appetit verdirbt??Ich hoffe es einfach mal. 

Sind Hechte im See so Reviertreu?? (Kleiner Baggersee, wenn man zügig läuft ist man in 30 Min drumrum)


----------



## Debilofant (19. Mai 2011)

*AW: Überlebensrate gefangener Hechte*

Ich war so frei und habe mir das Machwerk nicht vollständig durchgelesen, sondern bin noch im ersten Drittel mit zunehmender Skepsis und nahezu aufgebrauchter Aufmerksamkeitsspanne ausgestiegen...

Wie hier schon desöfteren angedeutet, habe auch ich mir unweigerlich die Frage gestellt, wie es bei diesen in den Raum gestellten Mortalitätszahlen etwa in Holland sein kann, dass dort im Vergleich zu traditionellen Kochtopfgewässern eben die Situation in den Gewässern doch überwiegend deutlich besser ist.

Was die Ausführungen zur Anfälligkeit der Halswirbel im Übergangsbereich zum Kopf angeht, hat mich dies auch nicht überzeugt, denn bereits im Drill geht´s mit Kopfschlägen, etc. gewiss nicht zimperlich zu bzw. treten dort vermutlich auch Belastungsspitzen auf, die bei der Möglichkeit einer Messung auch nicht ohne sein dürften. Einzig plausibel scheint, dass eine Belastung in Längsrichtigung, wie sie sonst im Wasser kaum auftritt, ein vergleichsweise erhöhtes Schädigungsrisiko mit sich bringt, weshalb komplettes Herausheben mit Sicherheit nicht zu den schonendsten Behandlungsvarianten zählen dürfte.

Um keine Missverständnisse zu produzieren. Ich bin konsequent für einen so schonend wie möglich gestalteten Umgang mit der Kreatur, egal ob die im Topf landen oder aus welchen Gründen auch immer schnellstmöglich wieder weiter schwimmen soll. Sofern letzteres ansteht, halte auch ich es so, dass der Fisch dann am besten erst gar nicht aus seinem Element genommen wird: Abhaken und nicht selten umgehend dann eine hoffentlich gute Weiterreise.

Tschau Debilofant #h


----------



## mcl (20. Mai 2011)

*AW: Überlebensrate gefangener Hechte*

@Marius93

Bei dem Vorbereitungslehrgang wurde uns gesagt dass der Hecht ein ca.5 qm Revier für sich beansprucht. Was ja durchaus plausibel klingt wenn Udo561 sagt dass er den selben immer an gleicher Stelle fängt.

Zum Bericht selbst kann ich nur sagen dass er einem halt sehr nahe legen will dass dinge, die für uns schonend wirken vielleicht nciht mal annähernd schonend sind. Ich bin auch noch neuling und benutze oft den Kescher. Versuche aber wenn es irgendwie geht immer mehr nur den Köder zu greifen ohne den Fisch selbst zu berühren. Dies wurde mir ja auch als schonendste Art beigebracht. Leider geht das nicht immer da man ja auch ufer dabeihat wo man erst garnicht bis zum Köder greifen kann. Dann nutz ich auch den Kescher. Immer noch besser als anlangen!


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. Mai 2011)

*AW: Überlebensrate gefangener Hechte*



> Bei dem Vorbereitungslehrgang wurde uns gesagt dass der Hecht ein ca.5 qm Revier für sich beansprucht.


Kompletter Unfug, so etwas zu behaupten, noch dazu in einem Lehrgang.

Die Reviergröße hängt von so vielen verschiedenen Faktoren ab, dass man eine so pauschale Aussage dazu nicht machen kann/sollte (und schon gar nicht in einem Lehrgang).

Gewässerstruktur, Futterfischaufkommen, Anzahl der Hechte, Größe der Hechte/Alterspyramide, Anzahl der (möglichen) Standplätze, und, und, und.....

Vielleicht hat dieser Lehrer bei dem Lehrgang auch schon mal von den großen "Renkenhechten" gehört, welche den Schwärmen der Renken hinterherziehen, oder denen in den Bodden und Schären, die das gleiche bei Heringen machen.


----------



## Firehawk81 (20. Mai 2011)

*AW: Überlebensrate gefangener Hechte*



Udo561 schrieb:


> Hi ,
> jeder Hecht würde auf 5 qm verhungern .
> Wartet der auf 2,5 x 2,5 Meter darauf das ein Fisch an ihm vorbei schwimmt
> Ich bin davon überzeugt das ein Hecht immer in ein und dem selben Unterstand "wohnt" , er aber zum fressen mehr oder weniger so weit schwimmt bis er etwas fressbares gefunden hat.
> Gruß Udo



Ganau so habe ich es auch gelernt.

*klugscheiß Modus an
2,5 x 2,5 Meter = 6,25qm
*klugscheiß Modus aus


----------



## Seeforellenjäger (23. Mai 2011)

*AW: Überlebensrate gefangener Hechte*

Zu diesem thmea muss ich euch ein Erlebniss schildern, das ich am Samstag hatte:
Ich habe einen mittleren Hecht gefangen, schonend gelandet, vom Haken gelöst und zurückgesetzt. Nun entfernte er sich ganz langsam vom Boot, eigentlich nur so aus Spaß warf ich ihm meinen Twitchbait nochmal vors Maul und siehe da, der Hecht schoss auf den köder zu und nahm den gleichen Wobbler nochmal! Also so schlimm kann der catch& and release Prozess für ihn nicht gewesen sein!
Gruß


----------



## M4rius93 (23. Mai 2011)

*AW: Überlebensrate gefangener Hechte*

Lol....

Bisschen gemein biste aber schon...:q

Ist er denn danach noch weggeschwommen????


----------



## BERND2000 (23. Mai 2011)

*AW: Überlebensrate gefangener Hechte*



mcl schrieb:


> @Marius93
> 
> Bei dem Vorbereitungslehrgang wurde uns gesagt dass der Hecht ein ca.5 qm Revier für sich beansprucht. Was ja durchaus plausibel klingt wenn Udo561 sagt dass er den selben immer an gleicher Stelle fängt.
> 
> Zum Bericht selbst kann ich nur sagen dass er einem halt sehr nahe legen will dass dinge, die für uns schonend wirken vielleicht nciht mal annähernd schonend sind. Ich bin auch noch neuling und benutze oft den Kescher. Versuche aber wenn es irgendwie geht immer mehr nur den Köder zu greifen ohne den Fisch selbst zu berühren. Dies wurde mir ja auch als schonendste Art beigebracht. Leider geht das nicht immer da man ja auch ufer dabeihat wo man erst garnicht bis zum Köder greifen kann. Dann nutz ich auch den Kescher. Immer noch besser als anlangen!


 
Ich hoffe Du hast Deinen Ausbilder nur falsch verstanden.
Sonst..#d

Als Rauber sollte er sein Revier besonders gut kennen um zu wissen wo oder wie er Erfolg bei der Jagt hat.
Ob er nun auf Beute lauert oder ruhelos umherstreift muß der Hecht selber wissen.
Da macht er dann das, was ihm Erfolg bringt.

Die Standplätze sind aber wie Häuser bei uns, einige arbeiten zu Hause, einige müssen dieses aber auch verlassen.
Einige haben auch kein Zuhause und wandern immer.
Wohnt man in einer Bruchbude und nebenan wird die Villa frei (gleiche Miete), zieht man begeistert um.
Darum werden auch bei Hechten gute Plätze schnell wieder besetzt.(Also horchen wo große Hechte gefangen wurden)

Kurz, Hechte verlassen ihr Revier wenn kein Futter vorbei kommt und wandern teilweise zig Km weit umher. 
Besonders, wenn im späten Herbst die Weißfische sich zu großen Schwärmen zusammen finden um dichtgedrängt und träge den Winter zu überdauern, streifen die Hechte auf der Suche nach diesen Schwärmen durchs Gewässer.
Lauern auf Beute bringt dann kein Erfolg, da die Weißfische im Winter kaum Nahrung finden würden und deshalb auch selbst kaum umher wandern.
Meist sind das besonders tiefe oder ruhige Bereiche wo sich die Fische dann sammeln.#6

Noch etwas, im Spätherbst läst der Hecht sich besonders gut erbeuten.
Er frißt dann zwar nicht mehr so viel aber er hat wegen der kurzen Tage auch weniger Zeit.
Weiter, sucht er dann seine Beute aktiv und das kostet mehr Energie.


----------



## Seeforellenjäger (23. Mai 2011)

*AW: Überlebensrate gefangener Hechte*



M4rius93 schrieb:


> Lol....
> 
> Bisschen gemein biste aber schon...:q
> 
> Ist er denn danach noch weggeschwommen????


 
Schon, aber danach ist er sofort in die Tiefe geschossen...


----------



## Bobster (23. Mai 2011)

*AW: Überlebensrate gefangener Hechte*

Ein ca. 70iger am WE (C&R) hat bei mir
auch nur noch kopfschütteln ausgelöst.

Gefangen auf 5cm Wobbler,
zeigte er auf beiden Seiten, vom Kiemendeckel an,
2 große, hufeisenförmige, tiefe, frische Bisswunden.
2 Kiemenlamellen hingen seitlich aus dem Kiemendeckel.

#d

Nach dem lösen des Hakens schwamm er putzmunter davon.

Ich denke ich halte es wie der alte Einstein:
Alles ist relativ :q


----------



## Kurt Mack (5. Januar 2013)

*Sterblichkeit zurückgesetzter Hechte!*

Hallo!

Im Fliegenfischerforum wurde ein sehr interesanter Link gepostet:
http://www.asvkrevag.de/PDF%60s/Sterblichkeit%20zurueckgesetzter%20Hechte.pdf

Tschüß, Kurt


----------



## LOCHI (5. Januar 2013)

*AW: Sterblichkeit zurückgesetzter Hechte!*

Ist schon etwas alt!

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=217097


----------



## Flussbarsch1 (5. Januar 2013)

*AW: Überlebensrate gefangener Hechte*

Sehr interessanter Bericht. Arme Esoxiden:c.


----------



## daci7 (5. Januar 2013)

*AW: Überlebensrate gefangener Hechte*

Ja, arme Fischlies! :c:c

















#c


----------



## Purist (5. Januar 2013)

*AW: Sterblichkeit zurückgesetzter Hechte!*



LOCHI schrieb:


> Ist schon etwas alt!
> 
> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=217097



Ändert leider noch immer nichts daran, dass viele in Verantwortung, ich spreche nicht von normalen Hobbyanglern, weiterhin Hechte hängen lassen, sie nicht im Wasser fotografieren und abhaken, sondern genüsslich bei Minusgraden mit Kiemengriffen präsentieren. |rolleyes

Es ist richtig, dass immer wieder nach oben zu stellen und es den anderen bewusst zu machen.


----------



## LOCHI (5. Januar 2013)

*AW: Überlebensrate gefangener Hechte*

Vielleicht sollten einige von euch auch einfach Briefmarken sammeln und die Rute an den Nagel hängen!#h


----------



## daci7 (5. Januar 2013)

*AW: Überlebensrate gefangener Hechte*



LOCHI schrieb:


> Vielleicht sollten einige von euch auch einfach Briefmarken sammeln und die Rute an den Nagel hängen!#h



Nur um meine Weste reinzuwaschen - es handelte sich bei meinem beitrag um reine Ironie.


----------



## LOCHI (5. Januar 2013)

*AW: Überlebensrate gefangener Hechte*



daci7 schrieb:


> Nur um meine Weste reinzuwaschen - es handelte sich bei meinem beitrag um reine Ironie.



Hab ich auch nicht anders verstanden! Bist ja kein unbekannter hier
Diejenigen welche ich meine wissen schon bescheid#h


----------



## schomi (5. Januar 2013)

*AW: Überlebensrate gefangener Hechte*

durch Verzicht auf Drillinge und Verwendung von Einzelhaken kann man sehr einfach die Überlebensrate von Hechten - off tropic auch Zander - 
deutlich erhöhen. Wenn es dann noch ein Circle Hook ist, geht der  Fischfang kaum noch schonender.


----------



## Karpfenchamp (5. Januar 2013)

*AW: Überlebensrate gefangener Hechte*

Also ich kann mir auch nicht vorstellen, dass die Sterblichkeit nach dem Releasen tatsächlich so hoch ist, wie von manchen angenommen. Ich habe zwar keine Hechte in meinem Gartenteich aber der Bestand setzt sich fast nur aus geangelten Fischen zusammen. Ich hatte auch schon Barsche, die ich auch als durchaus empfindlich einschätze(wenn die Temperatur nicht stimmt, dann segnen die auch sehr schnell das Zeitliche). Nach dem Einsetzen ist mir noch nie ein Fisch an den Folgen des Fanges oder des Transportes gestorben. Ich bin mir da zu 100% sicher, da ich alle Fische auch Wochen danach immer noch beobachten konnte. Und die nahmen auch alle irgendwann Futter auf. 

Bei Hechten konnte ich auch eine überraschende Robustheit erkennen. Jeden Sommer im Angelurlaub an der Müritz mieten wir uns ein Angelboot mit Fischkasten. Der ist, wie viele wissen, im Boden des Bootes eingelassen und zum Transport von lebenden Fischen gedacht(durch die Fahrt des Bootes kommt ständig Frischwasser hinein). Wir setzen dort oft Hechte hinein. Meistens die, die wir vielleicht mitnehmen wollen. Wir haben dort auch schon 3 Mal jeweils einen kleineren Hecht reingesetzt, wo wir dachten, dass er die Verletzungen nicht überleben wird(Kiemenblutungen usw). Aber jedes Mal hatte der Fisch sich am Ende des Tages erholt und wirkte sehr agil. So habe ich die Fische jedes Mal als wir im Hafen waren wieder zurückgesetzt und sie schwammen gleich munter davon. Zu Hause hätte ich diese Fische wahrscheinlich erlöst. Das tue ich jetzt nur noch im Notfall. 

Fazit: Fische, auch Hechte, sind robuster als man denkt. In diesem Fischkasten ist, bis auf einen Barsch, noch kein Fisch gestorben.


----------



## Riesenangler (5. Januar 2013)

*AW: Überlebensrate gefangener Hechte*

Also ich habe den Bericht nicht gelesen ( der rechner öffnet ihn nicht ) , aber ich kann mir nicht vorstellen das sehr viele Hechte versterben wenn man sie schonend zurücksetzt und sie nicht schwer verletzt sind oder zu tief geschluckt haben , so das sie aus den kiemen bluten. Ich selbst habe im letzten Jahr bei uns in der Fahrt einen Hecht bestimmt zehn bis zwölf mal gefangen , den konnte ich sehr gut wieder erkennen weil er einen verletzung an der schwanzflosse hatte , vermutlich von einem Boot. Als ich ihn dann zum letzten mal hatte , da musste ich ihn leider Töten weil er einen Popper so tief inhaliert hatte das er wie Sau aus den Kiemen geblutet hate und die Haken so fest saßen das ich sie nichtmal mit einer langen Zange lösen konnte . Und zu krebsfutter muss er ja auch nicht verkommen, jedenfalls hat der Hecht gut geschmeckt. Von Karfen und anderen fischen kann ich ähnliche beobachtungen berichten.


----------



## Veit (5. Januar 2013)

*AW: Überlebensrate gefangener Hechte*

Selbstverständlich ist es traurig, wenn eine gewisse Anzahl von releasten Fischen (egal welcher Art) zu Grund gehen. Zweifellos aber besser, als wenn sie alle geschlachtet werden, denn dann liegt die Sterberate bei glatten 100 %.
Angler, denen nicht klar ist, dass sie den Tieren mit der Ausübung ihres Hobbys nichts gutes tun, sollten darüber hinaus, jenes sofort aufgeben.


----------



## lsski (5. Januar 2013)

*AW: Überlebensrate gefangener Hechte*

Ja manche Hechte sind aber auch nachweislich fit wie ein Turnschuh:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9ZwNBHrrCOA

Klar sehr bedauernwert wenn das wetter sehr heiß ist und deswegen wenig Sauerstoff im Uferbereich ist und so die zurückgesetzten Fische es nicht schaffen wieder abzutauchen..
..."ironie aus"....

ich angel im Sommer nicht auf Fische die ich grundsätzlich zurücksetzen möchte*.*


----------



## Karpfenchamp (5. Januar 2013)

*AW: Überlebensrate gefangener Hechte*



lsski schrieb:


> Ja manche Hechte sind aber auch nachweislich fit wie ein Turnschuh:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9ZwNBHrrCOA



Daumen hoch für den Hecht. Hoffentlich ist er den Haken noch losgeworden. Dem Typen gönne ich es auf jeden Fall, so wie er den Fisch auf das blanke Eis gelegt hat.#d Und der hellste war er ja wohl auch nicht.


----------



## hechtomat77 (6. Januar 2013)

*AW: Überlebensrate gefangener Hechte*



Veit schrieb:


> Selbstverständlich ist es traurig, wenn eine gewisse Anzahl von releasten Fischen (egal welcher Art) zu Grund gehen. Zweifellos aber besser, als wenn sie alle geschlachtet werden, denn dann liegt die Sterberate bei glatten 100 %.
> Angler, denen nicht klar ist, dass sie den Tieren mit der Ausübung ihres Hobbys nichts gutes tun, sollten darüber hinaus, jenes sofort aufgeben.



Good posting#6

Der Autor dieses Artikel schreibt von Abhaken der Hechte im Wasser aber je nachdem wo der Hecht gehakt ist, ist das kaum möglich. Wenn man sie im Kiemengriff hält, dann machen die Hechte das Maul auf und der/die Haken können so schnell gelöst werden. Im Wasser oder beim Nackengriff machen die Hechte das Maul nicht auf und es gibt eine unschöne Operation.

Für mich ist der Kiemengriff die beste Variante einen Hecht oder auch Zander vom Haken zu befreien.

Gruss

Stephan


----------



## Ralle 24 (6. Januar 2013)

*AW: Überlebensrate gefangener Hechte*



Veit schrieb:


> Selbstverständlich ist es traurig, wenn eine gewisse Anzahl von releasten Fischen (egal welcher Art) zu Grund gehen. Zweifellos aber besser, als wenn sie alle geschlachtet werden, denn dann liegt die Sterberate bei glatten 100 %.
> Angler, denen nicht klar ist, dass sie den Tieren mit der Ausübung ihres Hobbys nichts gutes tun, sollten darüber hinaus, jenes sofort aufgeben.



Hallo Veit,

das ist eine Milchmädchenrechnung. Im Rahmen der Fangbegrenzung wäre an sehr vielen Gewässern nach einem oder zwei Hechten Schluß mit angeln.
Man darf das nicht mit dem erfolgreichen Releaser, der 10 Hechte am Tag fängt und zurücksetzt vergleichen, also dass dann 10 Hechte entnommen werden.
In Tat und Wahrheit dürfte die absolute Mortalitätsrate bei intensiv fischenden C&Rlern höher liegen, als beim gelegentlich fischenden Kochtopfangler.

Das wissen wir auch alle, wollen es aber nicht wahr haben.

Solche Argumente werden von den Angelgegnern sehr leicht entkräftet.

Wir sollten ehrlich und mit der Wahrheit argumentieren.

Wir angeln, weil es uns Spass macht, und nicht um uns zu ernähren. Dass es dabei zu Ausfällen kommt ist völlig normal und angesichts der Tatsache, dass Fische recht einfach strukturierte Lebewesen sind, die man in keinem Fall mit Warmblütern gleichsetzen kann, auch absolut tolerierbar.
Für die Bestände ist es Jacke wie Hose, ob zwei Hechte beim C&R verludern, oder ob der Kochtopfangler zwei Hechte entnimmt. 
Die Art wird dadurch nicht gefährdet.


----------



## DingoDong (6. Januar 2013)

*AW: Überlebensrate gefangener Hechte*

Fakten kann es bei diesem Thema sowieso nicht geben und daher ist das meiste hier waste. Ich denke man kann Hechte sehr gut fangen und releasen und die Fische werden es mit sehr hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit überleben. Das ist auch eine Aussage von Jan Eggers gewesen und der kann das ganze bestimmt objektiver sehen als wir.


----------



## Purist (6. Januar 2013)

*AW: Überlebensrate gefangener Hechte*



Karpfenchamp schrieb:


> Wir haben dort auch schon 3 Mal jeweils einen kleineren Hecht reingesetzt, wo wir dachten, dass er die Verletzungen nicht überleben wird(Kiemenblutungen usw). Aber jedes Mal hatte der Fisch sich am Ende des Tages erholt und wirkte sehr agil. So habe ich die Fische jedes Mal als wir im Hafen waren wieder zurückgesetzt und sie schwammen gleich munter davon.



Woher weisst du nach ein paar Stunden Beobachtung ob ein Hecht "überlebt" oder nicht?
Da auch ich, wie jeder von uns, in manchen Fällen zurücksetzen muss, kann ich dir dazu meine Meinung sagen: Ich weiss nicht ob ein zurückgesetzter Fisch nach einem, oder ein paar, Tagen, nach einer Woche, Infolge von Infektionen nach einem Monat, oder, durch Drill/Verletzungen geschwächt, kommenden Winter eingeht. 
Das gilt auch für Fische im Gartenteich. Wenn die fressen heisst das nicht, dass sie keine gesundheitlichen Schäden davongetragen haben, die sie in Wochen/Monaten das Leben kosten. 


Über zurückgesetzte Friedfische, der kleineren Sorte, sollte man sich solche Gedanken lieber gar nicht erst machen. Wenn die vom Drill gestreßt und geschwächt wieder weiter schwimmen dürfen, sind sie ein leichtes Opfer für jeden Hecht. Das wären sie ohne C&R, in freier Natur, vielleicht nie geworden.


----------



## daci7 (6. Januar 2013)

*AW: Überlebensrate gefangener Hechte*

Wir sollten auch die seelischen Qualen bedenken die wir den Tieren antuhen ... manch ein Karpfen berichtete noch Jahrzehnte nach seinem Fang von Albträumen und Schweißausbrüchen, wenn er nur Steine in der Form eines Boilies sah.

Leute - wir sind Angler. Und in der Funktion ebendieser tuhen wir den Fischen generell *nicht* gut. Wir ziehen sie an einem Metallhaken aus dem Wasser, halten sie stundenlang in Eimern oder Keschern gefangen, sorgen dafür, dass sie (nur für unseren Spaß) in kleinen Mastanlagen hochgepäppet werden um später in unserer Kühltasche zu landen. Bei jeder Tätigkeit die einem Fisch Schaden zufügt (und das sind beim Angeln ja einige) steigt die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass ebenjener Fisch daran zu Grunde geht.

Wer nicht damit leben kann, dass er in seinem Hobby Fischen schadet und einige auch tötet, der hat definitiv das falsche Hobby.

Das heißt nicht, dass man sich wie ein Sauhund benehmen sollte - es heißt nur, dass wir alle "schuldig" sind. 
Soviel zur Diskussion.
Zu dem Artikel: populistisch geschrieben und viel Schwachfug. zB der Absatz "laufe 5 mal um ein Fußballfeld und dann begrüßt dich dein Freund indem er deinen Kopf unter Wasser drückt - wieviel Fotos soll erschießen?" - Was ein Quark. Einen Menschen unter Wasser mit einem Fisch über Wasser zu vergleichen zeugt nur davon, dass der Autor nichts von Physiologie versteht, nicht von Fischen und nicht von Menschen.

|wavey:


----------



## Lui Nairolf (6. Januar 2013)

*AW: Überlebensrate gefangener Hechte*

Ein Bekannter hatte heuer beim Hechtangeln vom Boot aus ein denkwürdiges Erlebnis: Ein "guter" Hecht hat auf einen Wobbler gebissen, kurz vor der Landung brach die Schnur (warum weiß ich nicht) und der Hecht war weg.

Einige Zeit später am selben Tag erblickte er den Hecht tot am Ufer treiben - der mittelgroße Wobbler hatte sauer gehakt.

Überraschend, wie schnell der Hecht nach dem Abriss verendet ist. Ich  hatte mir das immer so vorgestellt, dass ein abgerissener Fisch z. B. verhungert, weil sein Maul zugetackert ist, o. ä., ... 

Es gab zwar keine Obduktion, aber wir vermuteten mal, dass der Stress den Hecht aufgearbeitet hat ...

Aber das lässt natürlich keine Rückschlüsse zu, wie schnell es bei Fischen geht, wenn sie sauber abgehakt und released wurden.


----------



## Karpfenchamp (6. Januar 2013)

*AW: Überlebensrate gefangener Hechte*



Purist schrieb:


> Woher weisst du nach ein paar Stunden Beobachtung ob ein Hecht "überlebt" oder nicht?
> Da auch ich, wie jeder von uns, in manchen Fällen zurücksetzen muss, kann ich dir dazu meine Meinung sagen: Ich weiss nicht ob ein zurückgesetzter Fisch nach einem, oder ein paar, Tagen, nach einer Woche, Infolge von Infektionen nach einem Monat, oder, durch Drill/Verletzungen geschwächt, kommenden Winter eingeht.
> Das gilt auch für Fische im Gartenteich. Wenn die fressen heisst das nicht, dass sie keine gesundheitlichen Schäden davongetragen haben, die sie in Wochen/Monaten das Leben kosten.
> 
> ...



Huntertprozentig kann ich das natürlich nie wissen. Ich sehe aber einem Fisch an, ob er lebensfähig und fit ist. Und das kann ich in ein paar Stunden schon ganz gut beurteilen. Infektionen kann man zwar nie ausschließen, aber ob ein Fisch stark geschädigt ist, dass kann ich sehr wohl beurteilen. 

Und dass die geangelten Fische in meinem Teich keinen ernsthaften Schaden erlitten haben, dass kann ich ja wohl wirklich sehr gut beurteilen. Immerhin sehe ich die das ganze Jahr über und weiß, ob es denen gut geht. Immerhin sehe ich das ja auch am Größenzuwachs.


----------

